# Outdoor paint for my turtle statue?



## Beasty_Artemis (Mar 18, 2019)

I want to repaint a couple of tortoise garden statues that are getting pretty scratched up.
If I was to use acrylic paints on them, would it be possible to use some clear waterproof sealer to protect the stuff from pealing off?


----------



## 6strings (Jun 5, 2019)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> I want to repaint a couple of tortoise garden statues that are getting pretty scratched up.
> If I was to use acrylic paints on them, would it be possible to use some clear waterproof sealer to protect the stuff from pealing off?



I know Michael's carries some outdoor-rated acrylic paints that I have used on outdoor tortoise hides. No sealer is really necessary for those, as that paint holds up extremely well. The newest paints are either zero VOC or very low VOC, so they dry quickly and in a day have no odor. However, for acrylic paint not rated for outdoors, Michaels does carry a clear stain that is also a sealer for acrylic paint that is rated outdoor. My tort table is sealed with that.

Deft makes a pure acrylic wood finish, but it is not rated for outdoors, so I would not use it. Polycrylic - same thing, not rated for outdoors but works over acrylic paint. I would just get outdoor-rated acrylic paint and be done.


----------



## 6strings (Jun 5, 2019)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> I want to repaint a couple of tortoise garden statues that are getting pretty scratched up.
> If I was to use acrylic paints on them, would it be possible to use some clear waterproof sealer to protect the stuff from pealing off?



Another brand I have used is called Patio Paint and is avail on Amazon. The outdoor rated ones are water-based acrylic, low or zero VOC, and hold up so well. I have one of those Exo-Terra water bowls that I painted the outside of. That bowl has been outside in a box turtle pen for about 4 or 5 years now, and the paint has held up nicely.


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2019)

Use flex seal. It comes in spray cans or regular cans. It's like a rubber sealer. 
If your using a bunch of different colors then flex seal would be too expensive.
Otherwise, use whatever paint and get car paint sealer. That comes both ways too I believe and will last long.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 6, 2019)

wellington said:


> Use flex seal. It comes in spray cans or regular cans. It's like a rubber sealer.
> If your using a bunch of different colors then flex seal would be too expensive.
> Otherwise, use whatever paint and get car paint sealer. That comes both ways too I believe and will last long.


How much coverage to you get from a gallon size flex seal?


----------



## wellington (Jun 7, 2019)

Cheryl Hills said:


> How much coverage to you get from a gallon size flex seal?


Not sure. I did the outside of my chicken coop that is 4x3x4 and the nest box and it only used like 1/8-1/4 of the can.


----------

